# Home-Schooling (Reformed Materials) ?



## ANT (Feb 12, 2005)

As most of you know, I have 5 boys ...

Ages 19, 17, 15, 5 & 3

The oldest is in college already (1st year.)
Our 17 & 15 year old go to a private Christian school.

My wife and I are talking about homeschooling the 5 & 3 year old. For a number of years, my wife has worked days and I have worked nights. We just recently started talking about homeschooling the little ones. That would mean ... It's Daddy's job to do it (Which I'm totally cool with, even excited about it.) We would be starting the 5 year old in Kindergarden, and the 3 year old in Pre-K. 

Is it easy to do? I have no clue, but I'm up for a good challenge. I think it would be the greatest thing in the world to be able to teach my little ones how to read and write, and tell them about the men and women who followed Jesus before us.

Anyways, I'm looking for good reformed curriculum (Preferably leaning towards the Presbyterian side.)

Has anyone ever used Covenant Home Curriculum?

Here's their web site ...
http://www.covenanthome.com/document_detail.asp?document_id=133

I will appreciate and take all the input I can get on this. 
Your recommendations will be thoroughly looked into.

Thanks!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 12, 2005)

You are talking right up my alley, Anthony! I have a friend that uses Covenant Home. It is expensive and is eclectic (they pull from other curriculum sources and publishers). If you can schedule yourself you might look at what they have, look at what others have to offer, and create a curriculum for yourself for le$$. 

Here's my take on curriculum that I have researched.....

Abeka Phonics (THE BEST! IMNSHO!) I used it as a child and turned into a speed reader...all my children use it...(I've played with 2 other curriculums this semester and ugh! BJU and MCP) Advice choose one and stick with it!

Saxon Math is the best as well...however my children have started with Modern Curriculum Press and Abeka due to $$ and until they are in 4th or 5th.

Apologia Science is also the most recommended for young earth creationists.

I have a preference for Unit Studies due to having many children. I started with Weaver...it is great for the younger children but didn't have the reading and history I wanted (I am considering going back to it for the younger ones). We are currently using Tapestry of Grace (TOG) as it DOES have what I want in history and reading. Both can be what you make it. Though TOG has a more Reformed leaning....is classical method to a unit study and living books style. Weaver is mildly classical with a stronger Charlotte Mason approach which also endorsesliving books (but her book recommendations are not as great). 

I'll dig and have more for you later.


----------



## Augusta (Feb 12, 2005)

Colleen, you might want to explain what BJU and MCP are. It sounds like Anthony is a homeschool newbie and won't know what those are. I don't even know what those two are.  

Anthony, I looked at ovenant Home too and it looks cool. A cheaper one that is reformed and very easy to administer and is fairly inexpensive, cheaper than Covenant Home, is School of Tomorrow. You get a 20 or 30 discount if you buy a certain amount can't remember what it is. Here also are some websites I have collected so you can look around and see the many things available out there. Most of these are the classical approach. There is sooo much out there now its tough to decide. I have a bunch more link on my other computer. Maybe Colleen has some too. May God bless your efforts. 


Cornerstone Home Academy

Classical Homeschooling

Trivium Pursuit


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm guessing Bob Jones University and Modern Curriculum Press.


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Feb 12, 2005)

Ditto Abeka and Saxon Math. 

Actually, depending on what your dc knows, I'd just go to Kmart, or a teacher's store and pick up a beginning writing book, and math book, and the Dick and Jane reader. (Or something similar, even Dr. Suess would work) and start them out now, and wait until August to buy curriculum for your five year old. (The three year old I'd keep in misc. workbooks for another year.) It will give you an idea of what they know, and how quickly they'll catch-on.


----------



## Scot (Feb 12, 2005)

> Has anyone ever used Covenant Home Curriculum?



We used that for awhile. I really liked the Bible stuff. My wife changed because she started becoming more relaxed and didn't want to follow their schedule.

We now use Veritas Press. Covenant Home is good if you think that you want everything laid out for you.


----------



## ANT (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks everyone for all the advice. I look forward to doing alot more research on this over the next couple of days.


----------



## TimV (Feb 15, 2005)

You may end up mixing and matching; the important thing is to dive in.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## ANT (Feb 15, 2005)

We ordered the Pre-K and Kindergarten packs from Covenant Home Curriculim on Sunday evening. I can't wait until they get here. We looked at a local school/homeschool supply store the other day. We picked up a few extras there. The waiting has us all on the edge of our seats. My 5 year old (Willam) has a calander on the fridge to check the days off while he is waiting for his books. It's so exciting!


----------



## Augusta (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## Scott (Feb 15, 2005)

Colleen: How easy is Abeka phonics? We used the 100 Easy Lessons and liked how easy it was. Everything was scripted. How would Abeka compare?


----------



## ANT (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Augusta_





> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_



Thanks for the encouragement! :bigsmile:


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 15, 2005)

Very scripted. Get the workbook, the beginning reading books (these are more pamplets and cheap), the Handbook for reading, the Phonics charts (small) and their cassette tape, and the curriculum guide for the phonics. This is only my suggestion of course.

I've looked at 100 EL and didn't care for it. I didn't feel it gave enough practice or consistancy. Abeka spirals upward and they practice writing at the same time causing it to stick. Right now we are using MCP and BJU workbooks as they were what I was able to get locally (we bought late this year and were limited in funds, didn't want to spend it on shipping) I am not happy with either. And they approach the phonetic method in an opposite direction. MCP and BJU do ending sounds/word families (as do many public schools) and Abeka does beginning blends.


----------



## Augusta (Feb 15, 2005)

Colleen what is MCP short for?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 15, 2005)

Modern Curriculum Press...MCP
Bob Jones University...BJU

I should probably post most of the acronyms for our new fellow homeschooling parent!

TOG....Tapestry of Grace
AOP....Alpha Omega Publishing
SOS....Switched on Schoolhourse
RS or R&S....Rod and Staff (don't get me started!)
TQ...TruthQuest
KONOS...KONOS (lol)
CM....Charlotte Mason
ACE now known as ACCES?....School of Tomorrow
LLATL....Learning Language Arts Through Literature
SOTW....Story of the World
VP....Veritas Press

There's a start...


----------



## Augusta (Feb 15, 2005)

I got my TOG. I am still sifting through it and getting to know it. I thought it was just history but it is unit studies if you want to use it. Colleen how much of it do you use? Do you use it as unit studies?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 15, 2005)

What year? I have Y3 at the moment...gotta love the War Between the States!


----------



## Augusta (Feb 15, 2005)

Year one, and I only have unit one so far. I am thinking seriously about using the Easy Grammar she has incorporated into her program. I haven't chosen a good syntax grammar program yet. I don't mind making it easier on myself either using her geography etc that she has incorporated. Which grammar do you use again??


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 15, 2005)

I use Easy Grammer...the children like it so much more, and I am mixing it with Learning Language Arts Through Literature to round it out.

I have the entire Year 3. 20 families decided to use TOG for the first time this year, so we all bought the same and co-opt. I enjoy the co-oping. But again like every other year we end up down to Arith, writing, and phonics only during the winter...I usually say that I school from spring through autumn. My children don't do well in the winter...I think it's a cabin fever thing. I'm kind of that way too, I need my sunlight. It was so nice today, I let the children play for 1.5 hr and then school. So we will probably catch up on history and science over the summer. I am thinking about using TOG only for my older one from here on for now and go back to Weaver for the younger. TOG doesn't work well with K-3rd, too intense. I teach the 4th-6th graders at the co-op, so I always have reading to do each week on some topic. The past three weeks was CW, one of my favs. I really stretched the kids minds and blasted assumptions. Had one kid try to tell me that I was making slavery sound like a good thing...by the end of class he realized that I was just showing how slavery was used by both sides for political purposes before in during the war. This last week we dealt with the role of women, children, and blacks in the war.


----------



## ANT (Feb 15, 2005)

Wow, Homeschooling really sounds so involved, You all sound like you have so much on your plate. Please tell me it's not going to be really difficult starting out.

I'm defenitely going to do this. I'm just feeling a little more weight on my shoulders reading through everything you do. That comes with time, right? Were any of you nervous starting out?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 16, 2005)

No, I get more nervous as they get older. Mostly because it is easy for us to compare our kids to the public or private school system. You need to relax and let your kids enjoy learning, not push them.

It also may seem more involved because Augusta and I are pulling from different sources on our own and are using a Unit Study that requires us to plan and choose what and how we are going to teach.

You've chosen an eclectic program, but it is already pulled together for you and planned day by day for you. That what you are paying for, less work on decisions and planning. I think you will do great...personally, dad's usually do. But few dad's are able to be the ones to homeschool.

Also, I chose to do the co-op, wasn't neccessary. Thus, yes I have a class to prepare for with kids that are older than mine. I enjoy it. I just hope I don't get any parents mad at me...lol! I was PE teacher for the Lyceum this past autumn. That was fun! The co-op (and Lyceum) only meet once a week. So not bad really.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 16, 2005)

Also, it's homeschool...not regular school. Don't run it by bells and and such. Do what is best for your family. When hubby worked second shift we would spend the day as a family and when he left for work and the little ones were napping I would school the oldest...then he would play and school between 8-10pm. He enjoyed it that way....and I've never gotton quite used to first shift ever since. Also, we school spring through autumn with minimal during the winter. Why? Because that is what works best for us. Probably be different if we were in a nice warm state like yours though...lol.


----------



## ANT (Feb 16, 2005)

Yeah, it is kind of nice down here in Florida. 

Except during hurricane season! 

Thanks for the explanations.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 16, 2005)

yeah, I prefer island typhoons myself....


----------



## ANT (Feb 17, 2005)

I received all of the books and materials in the mail today. I'm so excited! I'm going to stay up late tonight looking and reading them over. Hopefully I will be able to get started with them tomorrow.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 18, 2005)

It's like (oh my...well think back to childhood) Christmass, isn't it?


----------



## ANT (Feb 18, 2005)

After opening the boxes, and looking at all the material .... I think I'm going to take the weekend to prepare and get ready. I'll start on Monday, there is more to read up on than I thought. :bigsmile:


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 18, 2005)

Thought you might!


----------



## ANT (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> Thought you might!



If you have any advice for me, being that I'm a total newbie to homeschooling and starting with Pre-K and Kindergarten at the same time ..... I'm all ears!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 18, 2005)

Be cool

Be fun

Don't push

if you are only schooling these two then you WILL have FUN...this is the FUN STAGE!

Don't expect them to meet the typical "school expectations"...some want to speed through, others need to spend more time.

They will learn in "spurts and stops"...there will be times where they absorb everything (YAY!) and other times where a break is needed.

Lot's of outside time at this age (we school spring through fall because of the winter cabin fever syndrome...shouldn't be a prob for you Florida ppl though).

Take sidewalk chalk and do phonics on the patio...no kidding!!! You can't do learning time and addition this way too.

Children learn in several ways...seeing, listening, and doing. If they are only listening they will only retain a portion. If they are only seeing (reading) and listening they will retain a bit more. Try to "DO" when you can. A child who sees, listens, and DOES will retain 80-99%. (The reason for my sidewalk chalk above...it's fun!)

READ, READ, READ...(AVOID CAT IN THE HAT!!!)


----------



## ANT (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> Be cool
> 
> Be fun
> ...



Thank you so much. I will remember this. Although, he have already been corrupted by The Cat In The Hat.


----------



## satz (Feb 18, 2005)

ok...the concept of homeschooling is completely new to me, so could someone just help me with some stuff. 

1. What is the 'focus' so to speak, of homeschool? Is the focus religious as in teaching them from the scriptures, or more secular in the sense of maths, science etc

2. What is the end goal? How long do you homeschool, as in to what age?
Is there a point were the children rejoin secular school?

3. Do you aim at having the children eventually enter secular university?


help is much appreciated!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 19, 2005)

The focus is educating our children in a Christ-centered manner with materials that are not offensive to our beliefs.

The end goal...a well educated child with an understanding of scripture.

Our children will be homeschooled from infancy to 12th grade.

Ultimately the child chooses the school (as we will not be able to pay for their school. I hope my children do not choose a secular university.


----------



## Reed (Mar 4, 2005)

*What is the goal of education?*

Dear Satz,
you have hit the nail right on the head! What is the goal of education? RC Sproul Jr. has a book written on that question. Basically he boils it down to this question:

Is the goal of education the pursuit of personal peace and affluence?

In a secular world view essentially, the answer to that question is YES!

Christians would answer that question differently. 

Once you start homeschooling -- raising and educating your kids with Godly wisdom -- would it make sense to transplant them from a Biblical environment into a athiestic, God-denying environment? 

The goal of home education might or might not include higher education. Children who have been home schooled are prepared to compete in higher education. There are a few hoops to jump through to get a high school equivalency -- but basically, if a kid feels lead to pursue higher education after home education he can do it.

The essential question you have to answer is what is the goal of education? Is it the pursuit of personal peace and affluence?

Regards,

Reed


----------



## Mrs.SolaFide (Mar 4, 2005)

Plus, we look at the institutions of family, church and state. It is the responsibility of the FAMILY to educate children and raise them in the ways of the Lord.


----------



## ANT (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MissSolaFide_
> Plus, we look at the institutions of family, church and state. It is the responsibility of the FAMILY to educate children and raise them in the ways of the Lord.



Well said!


----------



## HuguenotHelpMeet (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANT_
> I received all of the books and materials in the mail today. I'm so excited! I'm going to stay up late tonight looking and reading them over. Hopefully I will be able to get started with them tomorrow.



Just curious as to your experience with CH so far? We've recently ordered it (Kindergarten) for our children, but not received it yet. How is your 5 year old doing with K? We skipped the Pre-K so I'm hopeful that my 4 and 5 year olds will be able to do okay with it.

Thanks!


----------



## MamaArcher (Apr 9, 2007)

*We use Veritas Press*

We love this curriculum and I believe it is put out by Presbyterians. I might not be correct on that. This is actually where our Reformed leanings began to grow. We absolutely love the curriculum and I will do my best to answer any questions anyone might have on it.


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 10, 2007)

My two cents on this (we homeschool ours as well and have been doing so for several years now): 

When should you start teaching them how to read? When they're ready.

It sounds rather 'unschooling'-ish (we're not by any stretch of the word) but we don't push with our kids and though our six year old girl is probably not reading at her level yet, she just recently got interested in it and it has really taken off with it. We could have started when she was four, pushed her the whole time, been rather frustrated, and been somewhere around where we are right now. Our 9 year old has never been pushed with reading and her language arts score was almost 11th grade on the last Iowa test of basic skills. Both Esther and Joseph read a few hours a day, without prompting or persuasion. We don't have a TV so it's what they do when they're not working or playing outside.

Strong discipline and making it fun are both essential.

We use Sonlight Curriculum, by the way, and Saxon as well as Singapore math. We read EVERYTHING though, before the kids get their hands on it. For example, "In His Steps" is slated for reading for the kids in the next couple of years and that won't be handed over to them. We go through things with a fine toothed comb first.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 10, 2007)

MamaArcher said:


> We love this curriculum and I believe it is put out by Presbyterians. I might not be correct on that. This is actually where our Reformed leanings began to grow. We absolutely love the curriculum and I will do my best to answer any questions anyone might have on it.


We've Switched to VP also...however, I am considering going back to My Father's World, like we did last year. Or maybe use the two in conjunction with eachother.


----------



## terry72 (Apr 10, 2007)

*A Good but in expenpsive curriculum*

Hello, all. We started with Covenant Home, but found it to expensive. So I was searching the net one day trying to find a different option that was Reformed based and found Christian Liberty Press. They also have the option to enroll your children in Christian Liberty Academy School System. I was amazed at just how reasonable their pricing is. I got my son's entire first grade curriculum for, at that time, $115. I couldn't believe it, and it is good quality material, some of the same publishers you get from Covenant Home. The bible curriculum from Christian Liberty Press is based on the Westminster Catechism. From what I understand they have been around for many years as well, so you do not need to fear them going away all of a sudden.

Blessings in Christ,
Terry W. West

http://ebiz.netopia.com/clpress/
http://www.homeschools.org/


----------



## MamaArcher (Apr 10, 2007)

we are actually going to be using Christian Liberty CLASS program next year for our highschoolers, there is more accountability that way, which our oldest child desperately needs!

I know that VP is rather expensive but it is such good curriculum and I find it is really cost effective especially if you have alot of children to take through the program, you only have to purchase the materials once.


----------



## KMK (Apr 10, 2007)

BJU HomeSat is worth looking into, especially if you are just starting out and you plan to have lots of kiddos. It is kind of expensive up front but you can record the broadcasts for future use. It is nice having the video lessons when you are trying to teach four or five at once. If you only have one or two you may not want to spend so much up front. (Also, you might have to filter out some Dispensational stuff once in a while)


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm also looking at the Puritan Education site.


----------



## lv1nothr (Apr 10, 2007)

terry72 said:


> Hello, all. We started with Covenant Home, but found it to expensive. So I was searching the net one day trying to find a different option that was Reformed based and found Christian Liberty Press. They also have the option to enroll your children in Christian Liberty Academy School System. I was amazed at just how reasonable their pricing is. I got my son's entire first grade curriculum for, at that time, $115. I couldn't believe it, and it is good quality material, some of the same publishers you get from Covenant Home. The bible curriculum from Christian Liberty Press is based on the Westminster Catechism. From what I understand they have been around for many years as well, so you do not need to fear them going away all of a sudden.
> 
> Blessings in Christ,
> Terry W. West
> ...



Our first homeschool graduate (our oldest son) graduated with a diploma from C.L.A. We even had the option to go to the graduation, but opted not to. We liked it. Our son was in 10th grade when we began to homeschool...


----------



## Augusta (Apr 10, 2007)

terry72 said:


> Hello, all. We started with Covenant Home, but found it to expensive. So I was searching the net one day trying to find a different option that was Reformed based and found Christian Liberty Press. They also have the option to enroll your children in Christian Liberty Academy School System. I was amazed at just how reasonable their pricing is. I got my son's entire first grade curriculum for, at that time, $115. I couldn't believe it, and it is good quality material, some of the same publishers you get from Covenant Home. The bible curriculum from Christian Liberty Press is based on the Westminster Catechism. From what I understand they have been around for many years as well, so you do not need to fear them going away all of a sudden.
> 
> Blessings in Christ,
> Terry W. West
> ...



Thanks for the info Terry. This looks really good. I was considering CH but CL looks really good. Especially considering they use some Abeka books and that is what my kids are doing now. I am still deciding. I think they will do alright without the videos. It would sure save alot of money that we could use for Wed. School at New Albion.


----------



## MamaArcher (Apr 10, 2007)

Hey LadyFlynt.. I think I know you from another board b4 the chaos that happened there (cmomb)..is that you?


----------



## lv1nothr (Apr 10, 2007)

*Singapore Math*

Is anyone using or has used Singapore Math? It looks very good and interesting. We've always used Saxon, but Singapore looks to be very advanced. Coming from Sicily where we were very much ahead of the American school system,(my observation upon beginning school here in '71) I think I'd like to give it a try. Any thoughts?


----------



## Ginny Dohms (Apr 10, 2007)

I started homeschooling my children back in 1988, after their Christian school closed down. I HSed them for about 10 years, right through high school. All three of them then went on to higher education. My oldest is a computer programmer, my second is a registered nurse, and my third is a computer networking specialist. They excelled in college, and were always on the dean's honor roll, so academically, they had no trouble with their studies. I used A.C.E. (Acclerated Christian Education) as our core curriculum since the workbook style worked well for my kid's personalities and for me. I also supplemented every day with a dozen more things to practically implement what they were learning in their workbooks, so we had the best of both worlds. I do not believe that the actual curriculum you choose is nearly as important as your involvement, as a parent, in the education process, and ensuring your student is actually absorbing what they are reading and studying, and not just filling in the blanks. Mostly you need to find a curriculum that you are comfortable with. Unit studies work for some, workbooks work for others, so, there is no such thing as the "perfect curriculum".

But one thing I learned in hindsight, was the importance of finding a curriculum that adequately prepares them for, and is recognized by, colleges or universities, if you want to avoid them having to upgrade prior to their college admission. I know the U.S.'s higher institutions have made greater strides in that area than here in Canada, so it may not be as much as a concern for the majority of you. But here it can cost your child a year of upgrading to get the specific marks, from the specific government recognized state institution before the college will accept them into the program of their choice, regardless of how well they did in their HSing. There are ways to avoid this, so it is good to do your homework before you select your high school curriculum.

But putting curriculum aside, it is still the Bible, and the Christian teaching of our students that is the most important part of our HSing. Preparing them to be faithful godly men and women is what will have the lasting, eternal value. We had Bible reading, prayer, catechism memorization, and church history studies everyday as part of our HSing. 

But we have to be careful not to allow a priority in one area, to allow us to be slack in another. I have been a part of many HSing support groups (not specifically reformed ones), and have observed many other HSers, and one thing that puts up red flags in my mind is when parents opt to not make their kids take the high school sciences, or maths, using the excuse that they themselves never needed them, and they doubt their kids will, either. One thing I always kept in my mind was that regardless of what career my child chose, one day my child could be a parent, who most likely would homeschool their children, so I needed to prepare them for all that that could entail. I asked myself whether I would be penalizing my grandchildren by shortchanging their parent's education. Now that I have grandchildren, I am so glad that I made my kids excel in all these areas, so regardless of the careers my grandchildren choose, I believe their parents (my kids) have the tools to teach them all that they will need. I believe that if we do not have high standards for our children, then we will be "dumbing down" all the subsequent generations. This has complications not only in the home and society, but also in the church. How would our children ever be able to read and understand our subordinate standards, the Puritan writings, the reformers from the 1600s, if we expected only the minimum standard of education from them? How would they ever be able to attain to study for the eldership, or the pastorate, if these tomes of the past are beyond their understanding? 

I am sure there are none on this list that would fall into that category, as you all seem so zealous in the work you are doing, in the curriculums you are choosing, and the research you are putting into it. But I felt it was important to mention to those who are just beginning, as no doubt, you will run into people who hold that mindset somewhere along the way. We have an opportunity to educate the most brilliant minds in the nation, because the public schools certainly are not doing it. With that in mind, we need to always strive for excellence. This not only adequately prepares them for the future, but is also honoring first and foremost to our Heavenly Father.

WCF Shorter Catechism #1 What is the chief end of man?
Answer: Man's chief end is to glorify God, and to enjoy him for ever.

Deut 6:4-9 Hear, O Israel: The LORD our God is one LORD: And thou shalt love the LORD thy God with all thine heart, and with all thy soul, and with all thy might. And these words, which I command thee this day, shall be in thine heart: And thou shalt teach them diligently unto thy children, and shalt talk of them when thou sittest in thine house, and when thou walkest by the way, and when thou liest down, and when thou risest up. And thou shalt bind them for a sign upon thine hand, and they shall be as frontlets between thine eyes. And thou shalt write them upon the posts of thy house, and on thy gates.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 10, 2007)

MamaArcher, it is I  Glad to see you made it over.


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 10, 2007)

Grace, we use Singpore math and it is, in a word, thorough. There's lots of practice work in there and it _is_ advanced by American standards (sorry, by American _public school_ standards).


----------

